# Chattanooga Rides or Routes



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I will be in Chattanooga next weekend (8/13-14) and maybe considering a 20-40 mile ride on Saturday or Sunday. 

A/B pace with not too much climbing.

Any suggestion for group rides or safe routes. I will be staying near the river in North Chattanooga.

Thanks


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Check the calandar on the Chattanooga Bike Club site, www.chattbike.com. There are usually a few group rides posted. There is also a ride route section. 

There are not too many un-hilly places to ride but within a couple miles of N. Chatt is a Moccasin Bend. Take Cherokee to Manufacturers Rd, then left on Hamm Rd, you will come to a T intersection with Moccasin Bend road (also turns into Pineville Road). This road is mostly flat, out and back, and not too much traffic. There are a couple loops off of that ride, one includes a nice little hill. From the Bend, go back out Hamm Rd, left on Manufacturers Rd, Right on Riverside Ave, Left on Whitehall Road, up the hill, right on Whitehall, up a little more, then down a steep hill, sharp left onto E. Elmwood (watch for cross traffic), cross the RR tracks, this takes you back to the Bend.

Also check what is called the Red Bank ride. You can ride to that route easily from N. Chatt. by taking Cherokee to Dayton Blvd, then follow the que from there.

There are a couple bike shops in the area, Suck Creek Bikes and River City Bikes. I don't know any of the guys at R. City but Mike at Suck Creek can help you find something.

I would offer to show you around but I will be out of town until 8/14. Hope you like the area!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thanks*



deadlegs said:


> Check the calandar on the Chattanooga Bike Club site, www.chattbike.com. There are usually a few group rides posted. There is also a ride route section.
> 
> There are not too many un-hilly places to ride but within a couple miles of N. Chatt is a Moccasin Bend. Take Cherokee to Manufacturers Rd, then left on Hamm Rd, you will come to a T intersection with Moccasin Bend road (also turns into Pineville Road). This road is mostly flat, out and back, and not too much traffic. There are a couple loops off of that ride, one includes a nice little hill. From the Bend, go back out Hamm Rd, left on Manufacturers Rd, Right on Riverside Ave, Left on Whitehall Road, up the hill, right on Whitehall, up a little more, then down a steep hill, sharp left onto E. Elmwood (watch for cross traffic), cross the RR tracks, this takes you back to the Bend.
> 
> ...


TY for the info. I found the CBC site shortly after posting. They list weekday rides but the weekend rides are listed on a "rotating" area and it only covered this weekend as of now. I plan on checking it agian later int he week.

If I don't find a group ride I will try the route you suggest. 

I'm not opposed to some climbing I just don't want to show up to some ride where they plan on doing 3 or 4K. I was really hoping for some hills and short climbs to help train for some VA mountain rides I'm doing in the coming months.

Thanks again


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

This link has a map to bike routes in the North Chattanooga area:


http://www.chcrpa.org/plans/Chatt_U...ities_Master_Plan/Intro_To_Chatt_Bikeways.pdf


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thanks*



zyzbot said:


> This link has a map to bike routes in the North Chattanooga area:
> 
> 
> http://www.chcrpa.org/plans/Chatt_Urban_Area_Bicycle_Facilities_Master_Plan/Intro_To_Chatt_Bikeways.pdf


I'll take this map with me. I looks as though I coud ride this from the door where I'm staying.


----------



## justridingalong (Mar 2, 2005)

This coming weekend, I'll be heading down to Summerville, GA for this event:
https://www.chattoogacentury.org/

If you're just looking for something local (out your backdoor), 
I'd definitely recommend riding out thru the Red Bank backroads.
Dayton Blvd is great in the early morning, but can get busy later in the day.
Also, currently there's lot's of road construction on Signal Mtn Blvd.

https://www.chattbike.com/images/maps/redbank2.gif
https://www.chattbike.com/maps_cues/Road/redbnkcu.htm


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Tunnel Beware !!!!*

If you decide to use Dayton Blvd via Cherokee Blvd be SUPER CAREFUL in the tunnel. Probally one of the most dangerous spots to ride a bike in Chattanooga. For some reason cars will not cut you any slack when riding through. At the beginning of the year we were doing 3-State training rides almost every Saturday. Twice I had cars close enough that I could have touched them with my knee while remaining clipped in. Like other have said, I would give Mike at Suck Creek Cycles a call. Super nice guy with amazing bike handling skills. If I were you I would also consider riding South of the city. The Racoon Mtn race couse is scenic with just enough climbing to get your heart rate up. We may also go to the Chatooga century on Saturday. If not, your welcome to tag along on our ride. We will leave from Wildwood Ga. and include Racoon Mtn and portions of the 3-State course or a nice climb up Lookout Mtn via highway 136 in Trenton.


----------

